# Guter Radladen/Werkstatt in MYK/KO ?



## chris_f (23. August 2006)

Wer kann mir einen guten Laden im Umkreis MYK/KO, meinetwegen auch NR, nennen? 
Suche gute Beratung und Auswahl bezüglich Teilen, eine gute Werkstatt, keine Apotheke. 
Wer weiß was?


----------



## Pedalritter (23. August 2006)

Ei , guckst Du hier  


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5783&highlight=empfehlenswerte+bikeshops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_f (24. August 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Ei , guckst Du hier  ...



Ahaaaa, danke. Wie es aussieht ist die erste Adresse also "bei Bernd".  



			
				Schweißtropfen schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr zu Chaka nach Mayen gute Preise und schneller Service.



Bei Chaka/Poison/Teikotec war ich schonmal. Mich hatte beim ersten Mal etwas gestört, dass er mir nur den Zyankali-Rahmen vorgestellt hat, und nicht auch den günstigeren (für mich sicher ausreichenden) Chaka Alii. 
Neulich hab ich dort nen Dämpfer gekauft, aus der Schnäppchenecke, Buchsen gabs dazu, und 2 Magura-Leitungsbefestigungs-Adapter bekam ich auch noch geschenkt. Zehn 1/10 Unterlegscheiben für 1 fand ich auch ok. 
Hatte allerdings nich gefragt, ob sie auch Service für Fremdräder machen, wenn sie machen, dann gut.

Canyon fand ich gar nich toll. Eine hochwertige Ladenausstattung und jugendliche Verkäufer mögen ja toll aussehen. Aber so von oben herab wurde ich schon lange nicht mehr behandelt. Wollte die Aufnahmen plangefräst haben. Als er hörte, dass das Rad nich von ihnen ist (woher genau hab ich gar nich gesagt), wurd der Bub direkt herablassend, und wimmelte mich ab. Man würde eigentlich nur die eigenen Bikes reparieren, mit denen man auch genug zu tun hätte... "Reklamationen" is im noch rausgerutscht. Ich solle doch mal in der Werkstatt fragen. Da bekam ich die gleiche - wenn auch höflichere - Antwort. Keine Zeit, überhaupt keine, auch nicht demnächst. Dann eben nich.


----------



## Pedalritter (24. August 2006)

jep , fahr zum Bernd , da wird dir geholfen !!!


----------



## Burli (24. August 2006)

jeb, aber nicht von der optik stören lassen  

burli



			
				Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> jep , fahr zum Bernd , da wird dir geholfen !!!


----------



## chris_f (24. August 2006)

Burli schrieb:
			
		

> jeb, aber nicht von der optik stören lassen



Ich hatte in dem anderen Thema was dazu gelesen, und war vorbereitet  

Und ich war vorhin da  um mich zwecks Rahmen beraten zu lassen. Werd morgen oder die Tage nochmal mit Rad reinschauen, damit er besser sehen kann, welche Größe am besten zu mir passt. "Was muss dann noch neu?" - "Das sehen wir dann, Du kriegst hier nix verkauft, was Du nich brauchst."


----------



## Pedalritter (24. August 2006)

so isser der Bernd  !! Nichts muß alles kann  !! 

war man einmal da geht man immer wieder hin , man wird halt automatisch zum Wiederholungstäter


----------



## chris_f (25. August 2006)

Echt super, der Typ  
War im Stress und hat sich trotzdem für mich Zeit genommen, wegen der Rahmengröße. Probiert, gemessen, notiert, geschaut. Hat auch einen passenden da, und einen guten Preis genannt. "Oh, Schaltauge fehlt, och machen wir das da oben ab." 
Pflücke nun noch schnell das Bike auseinander, dann können die mir morgen die Lager umbauen. Was ich noch zum Fertigbauen brauche, weiß er sicher ausm FF (Zughüllen etc.)


----------



## dodo1912 (28. August 2006)

da hast du dir was gutes getan! Ich hab mir erst ein RR da bestellt und lasse alles an meinem MTB dort machen (was ich nicht selber kann) Die Beratung ist top, die Preise gut und das Ambiente wohl fast einzigartig 

Wichtig finde ich auch, dass die meisten, wenn nicht alle Leute, die da arbeiten auch selber Biken (MTB und/oder RR)


----------



## DiscoOlsen (30. August 2006)

"Bei Bernd" muß ich wohl auch mal reinschauen....


----------



## KingNothing (1. September 2006)

Bernd ist wärmstens zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (3. September 2006)

Hallo!
Ihr lobt ja alle Bernd so toll.Aber ich glaube der ist mittlerweile raus aus dem Laden!?
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## chris_f (3. September 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ihr lobt ja alle Bernd so toll.Aber ich glaube der ist mittlerweile raus aus dem Laden!?


Aus seinem eigenen Laden raus zu sein, wäre etwas merkwürdig. 
http://www.davedesign.de/radsport-regenhardt/content/impressum.shtml
Du meinst vielleicht den Laden wo er vorher angestellt war?


----------



## chris_f (4. September 2006)

Ach, noch n Bernd? Also ich meinte den Koblenzer Bernd. 

Und wer is der Mayener Bernd? Wie sieht der aus?


----------



## null.ahnung (4. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich meinte Bernd Theisen! Ist glaub´ich der Bruder vom Besitzer(H.-W. Theisen).

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## DiscoOlsen (8. September 2006)

Moinsen!!

Ich war heute und gestern beim Bernd Regenhardt und....mein Gott der Typ hat Plan! Und freundlich isser! Und faire Preise hatter!


----------

